# squirrel scent



## russel man (Aug 27, 2009)

how to train a dog with squirrel scent


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

waste of time

did you read the response I gave to your other post?

Bob


----------



## russel man (Aug 27, 2009)

hows it a waste of time and the reason i asked is cuz she still wont bark at the squirrels


----------

